# Smoked Sausage



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2014)

Smoking some beef summer sausage w/ jalapeno,pepper jack & cheddar cheese.







[/IMG]


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2014)

Love summer sausage.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 20, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2014)

Mmm.  Love food porn!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh yum!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2014)

How did it taste?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2014)

what kind of casing did you use?


----------



## Addie (Sep 20, 2014)

Send some this way. It will help my poor pinky heal faster.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh, My!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

